# leupold scope



## waderoo (Apr 27, 2005)

I am looking at a leupold scope to buy, but it has smooth turning elavation and windage turret instead of clicks. I was wondering if this is a good or bad thing, and will they move around on me?


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Which scope are you looking at?


----------



## waderoo (Apr 27, 2005)

I can't remember which one it was exactly it was one of their cheaper ones like 300 bucks but the guy at the store was kinda talking it down because it had the smooth turning turrets. I was kinda thinking that they might be a good thing cause with the ones that have a 1/4" click at 100 hundred yards, well what if your gun shoots right between two of the clicks so you are a quarter inch off no matter what. With the smooth turning ones wouldn't you be able to get it more dead on since you could turn it and say change the position of the cross hairs by 1/16th of an inch. i don't know if i am right about all this or not?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

wadero

Your right they will adjust to pinpoint if your rifle shoots good enough to tell. Also, the adjustment is stiff enough that it will not move.


----------



## Ramblin Rogue (Jun 16, 2005)

If your rifle shoots good enough to be concerned about 1/16th of an inch at 100, I would not be putting a $300.00 scope on it. I may be new to the forum but not to bench shooting. All of my rifles custom, semi-custom and production have scopes that adjust a minimum of 1/8 MOA but most have 1/4 MOA and it is not a concern. When you shoot that tight it is not about exact point of impact as much as group size. IMHO.

I have a few older Leupolds with tension twist and they have never failed me.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Pros and cons to both the twist and the click styles.

The twist style makes it harder to adjust based on conditions, but you can get as precise as you need to be with it. The click style is easy to adjust, but you're left with that annoying gap. Although frankly, like the other guy said, does it really matter? How big is the X-ring, and at what range are you shooting? If the click is 1/2" at 150 yards, it's 1" at 300. And then it'll only barely matter. And besides, most of the clicks are 1/8" or 1/4", so unless you're shooting at something half a mile away with a gun accurate enough that that kind of aim really matters...


----------

